# Pop Pop Pop Pop



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

this ^^^ was my belly last night (read that as 2am!!!). Over and over and over. Really low down like a "aherm" fart from the front bottom but obviously with no gas!!!









Along with the pops I felt mild swooshing and mild flutters all really low down like the baby wanted to come out of my cervix!

I was awake for 3 hours as my stomach felt really odd and uncomfortable (like when you are constipated and can't rest) rather than actually feeling definately kicks/movements.

Is this normal? I didn't expect to feel things so low down.

I know it sounds stupid, but being a prem baby myself but if baby is punching that low down (last scan he was head down, bottom up) I hope he's not planning on making an early appearance! 

Thanks Bellini xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it's normal, your baby has loads of room to swim around and last night must have just decided to have a little swim and move around at the bottom if your uterus!  It's nothing to be concerned about,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you! Last night I am sure I felt a prod/push at the top of my bump so I definately feel like this is the start of the party in my tummy   

I was telling the story with the girls at work (who've not had children) and they were rather squeamish about it - God help them if they ever need any gynae treatment or they'll never cope !!! Tee Hee Hee!!!

Bellini xxx


----------

